# Casings for venison snack sticks



## Doug b (May 6, 2018)

Hi everyone, I have some left over hog casings, can I use them to make jalepeno cheese venison sticks, or do you all recommend that I should get collagen? Also, if you would please, I have an older Oster grinder, smallest tube says its for .5 to 1 inch casings. Will this work for the snack sticks and if so what size and type casings should I get, thank you for any advice. Happy smoking.


----------



## crazymoon (May 6, 2018)

DB, What size are your hog casings? A 32-35mm casing would make an awful big stick. 19mm to 22mm casings make a good size stick,either in collagen or sheep.Your tube should be fine at 1/2 inch


----------



## Doug b (May 7, 2018)

You know, nowhere on the package does it say. There is no information on the bag. I bought them at local grocer.Have been making kielbasa and hot sausage with them.


----------



## crazymoon (May 7, 2018)

DB, They will probably be rather large for a snack stick.Collagen casings are fairly reasonable in price and sheep casings are quite expensive. I like the sheep casings myself for a nice snap when they are eaten.


----------



## Doug b (May 8, 2018)

Thank you Crazymoon. You do know the tube is taperered on my grinder/ stuffer.  The 1/2" is at the end where the meat comes out, a little larger where it mounts on the  machine.I see the little guns they sell look like straight tubes on them. You think Id be better with the hog casings, 19-22mm, and they will be ok on my stuffer tube then? You say they are snappier then collagen? Appreciate the help


----------



## jimmyinsd (May 8, 2018)

Doug b said:


> Thank you Crazymoon. You do know the tube is taperered on my grinder/ stuffer.  The 1/2" is at the end where the meat comes out, a little larger where it mounts on the  machine.I see the little guns they sell look like straight tubes on them. You think Id be better with the hog casings, 19-22mm, and they will be ok on my stuffer tube then? You say they are snappier then collagen? Appreciate the help



I dont think you will find hog casings in 19-22,  sheep and collagen only.  The smallest I have seen Hog is around 28 or so MM IIRC.

If you do decide to go with the collagen,  make sure you get the ones designed for smoked sausage and not the fresh variety.  you will be really disappointed if you buy the fresh ones and try and hang them in your smoker I guess.  The smoked ones are stronger and can handle the hanging.  

Natural casings IMO always have a better snap than collagen, however I have been told that I need to buy better collagen casings for a fair comparison as I have just bought mine at local sporting goods outlets and even though they are popular,  they arent always the best quality or freshest,  next time I will try my butcher shop or direct from one of the many casing companies that are pimped on these boards.


----------



## Doug b (May 8, 2018)

Thanks tons for getting back to me again. Ive written down your advice and will go from there. Ill look for the ones for smoked sausage, not fresh. I don't think we have any local butcher shops around her, probably go online like usual. thanks again.


----------



## daveomak (May 8, 2018)

I use collage from Walton's...   Read about their casings....   Watch the video...  Great information...   It will help you decide which casings are for you...  I use the 21mm Smoke casings...  they have a good snap...   they are the toughest casings and intended to be hung inside the smoker...  Casings with a tender bite can be bought but will not hang in the smoker...
Be sure to add STPP to the meat to keep it moist...
https://www.waltonsinc.com/casings-netting/collagen-sausage-casings


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 8, 2018)

you say the tube is 1/2" on the end and then tapers up bigger... is that ID or OD ??  Thinking your gonna have a hard time trying to get anything smaller than a 23mm casing on that tube...  if you can get a 3/8" ID tube for your machine you will like life a lot better...


----------



## jimmyinsd (May 8, 2018)

Doug b said:


> Thanks tons for getting back to me again. Ive written down your advice and will go from there. Ill look for the ones for smoked sausage, not fresh. I don't think we have any local butcher shops around her, probably go online like usual. thanks again.



what corner of hell you live in that doesnt have a butcher shop near by?  :)  out here in SD we have towns with smaller populations that some big city blocks that still have a butcher shop.  seriously though,  its worth looking around for one if possible and getting to know the owner/operator (not when they are busy)  they are likely much like us in that meat/sausage is a passion for them (I sure dont think they do it to get rich)  and would love to share some insight.  I get great deals on pork trim,  casings,  and other items from my guy.... in return I will occasionally buy some beef from him even though we raise our own.  (sometimes when you want to feed a lot of people steak to just go get a primal or 2 and cut your own fresh than to raid the freezer.)


----------



## crazymoon (May 8, 2018)

DB, I checked my sheep casings and they are 22 mm and my tube has an OD of 5/8 inch. I can put these on the tube in shorter lengths of 6-7 feet and they stuff and come off the tube fine. Just another option for you !


----------



## Doug b (May 10, 2018)

1/2 " is od
Guess there is a few shops up in the city, about half hour from me. Ill check out the Waltons video. So far what little sausage and kielbasa we made just put on the racks. 
Thanks for all the replies everyone. Oh, to make the jalepeno snack sticks do you guys recommed the high temp cheese, or can I get by with grated or cut my sharp cheese into chunks?


----------



## crazymoon (May 10, 2018)

DB, You can use regular cheese BUT watch those temps closely . Stay below 170 to prevent all your cheese from running out !


----------



## Doug b (May 10, 2018)

Hey, crazy, thanks a lot, for taking the time to reply. Really appreciate it. Waltons video very good also, thanks daveomak.


----------



## crazymoon (May 10, 2018)

Doug b said:


> Hey, crazy, thanks a lot, for taking the time to reply. Really appreciate it. Waltons video very good also, thanks daveomak.



DB, Please let us know how it works out with your casing choices etc. Post pics too on your finished sausage!:)


----------



## Doug b (May 11, 2018)

I will, except for pics. I'm not to sharp with that. lol


----------



## Doug b (May 11, 2018)

Long as I'm at it, you folks have recipes for jalepeno cheese snack sticks with venison, and pork? I'm going to try and do it without buying the seasoning packets.


----------



## crazymoon (May 11, 2018)

DB, Somwewhere on this site is a tutorial for pics , its easy ! good luck and have fun


----------



## Doug b (May 12, 2018)

Thanks crazy. ill check it out. We tried the venison kielbasa I made last night. I thought it was excellent, very happy with the results. Turned out better then the hot sausage.


----------



## Doug b (May 30, 2018)

Well, made venison jalepeno chees sticks, turned out dry, and bland.
Used equal parts venison and pork butt, and pork fat. chopped jalepeno and shredded cheddar from the freezer.
stuffed and left in fridge overnight. Started smoker 100 degrees for an hour, no smoke, up to 140 for an hour with smoke.155 an hour, then 170-175 for 2 hours. was watching for internal temp of 160. Actually had to bump up temp last 20 mins or so to almost 180, maybe I was impatient, just couldn't see why it took so long to get internal meat temp up to the 160. Very disappointed, ill eat them, but pretty bad


----------



## crazymoon (May 30, 2018)

DB,The bland would be lack of spices.The dry is either not enough fat or too high of a smoker temp or IT of the sticks.Is your smoker temp gauge accurate? I take my  sticks out at 153-155 * IT as I'm using cure #1 in the mix,also I never go above 170* for smoker temps.Sorry your sticks aren't good but don't give up.


----------



## daveomak (May 30, 2018)

Doug b said:


> Well, made venison jalepeno chees sticks, turned out dry, and bland.
> Used equal parts venison and pork butt, and pork fat. chopped jalepeno and shredded cheddar from the freezer.
> stuffed and left in fridge overnight. Started smoker 100 degrees for an hour, no smoke, up to 140 for an hour with smoke.155 an hour, then 170-175 for 2 hours. was watching for internal temp of 160. Actually had to bump up temp last 20 mins or so to almost 180, maybe I was impatient, just couldn't see why it took so long to get internal meat temp up to the 160. Very disappointed, ill eat them, but pretty bad



When I make sticks, I use STPP in the mix...  Keeps them moist...  Smoker temp never goes above ~160 F...   Sticks take 18-24 hours to get cooked....   I also follow a pasteurization table to insure pathogens have been taken care of....

This chart is for a 5D reduction...  to increase the death of number of pathogens, increase the time at the given internal temperature...


----------



## Doug b (May 31, 2018)

I get impatient, seemed like 5 hours for 4 or 5 lbs. of sticks was plenty. I put another gauge on the smoker and its and the other are real close. Would I be better off buying the premade seasonings for better flavor? Also, what is STPP? I don't understand the chart, what is that about, please.
Actually had a touch more fat then venison. Thanks guys


----------



## daveomak (May 31, 2018)

http://store.theingredientstore.com/amesphos.aspx
https://www.psseasoning.com/collections/phosphates-additives/products/414-food-grade-phosphate

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/beef-sticks-21mm-with-leggs-116-money-shot.230920/






	

		
			
		

		
	
..


----------

